# Look who got her BN and RN



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing. Not only pretty but smart too!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations! Very impressive accomplishments. I hope I can do the same with one or both of my spoos.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am just thrilled in so many ways for you and Raven. I know you have worked very hard and had moments of feeling frustrated. I am really glad you worked through the rough spots and I do hope you will go on.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Haha I thought BN and RN meant Bachelors of Nursing and Registered Nurse......

Congratulations to the both of you. Raven looks so cute wearing her ribbon.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Haha I thought BN and RN meant Bachelors of Nursing and Registered Nurse......
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That was my first thought when I saw the post title too!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Skylar, that's what my sister thought too, she is an RN and couldn't understand I was talming about the dog-lol

Lily cd_re, I was thrilled to have it over with so maybe I can get my nerves under control!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Congratulations to both of you, well deserved.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats!! May you and your beautiful girl continue to succeed and your teamwork become seamless! All your hard work paid off!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have title pins that I wear on one of my winter vests. When I was wearing just an RN people always used to talk to me about being a nurse!

I wish we were closer to each other so that we could meet up and I could help you with your ring nerves. I have someone who just started coming to my open class who falls apart when she goes into a trial ring and that needless to say makes her dog fall apart. She is starting to get some progress and I think she will be able to get through open with some good focus and attention work.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations! Well done! It looks like you're going to be achieving great things. What a pretty girl you have too.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations to you and your wonderful girl.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Congratulations!!! 

as did the others...I also thought you were talking Nurse... lol

awesome accomplishments!!! Way to go!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Raven's mom

Huge congratulations on the titles!! Isnt it so fun, and a great feeling of accomplishment? Yippee!

Will you be continuing on to Novice now?


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Axeldog, yes we will move on to Novice but we have a way to go improving her attention in the ring before I attempt the "heel free" exercises! She is nervous in the ring, as am I, so we need to get both of us under control in order to move ahead. I am very happy with her progress though, she was fearful and shy and is really coming around nicely?


----------

